# XIM Peel Bond Vs Alkyd Primers



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Why bother with alkyd primers, that take a long time to dry, when priming bare wood. Why not just use peel bond? It is high build, faster drying, etc?

I had always used coverstain on exteriors, but I find it likes to bubble when drying fast, and be a bit brittle. 

Thinking about switching all exterior wood/painted wood priming over to peel bond. Thoughts?

This would also NOT be for new construction, just 60-100 year old houses.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Peel Bond does not block tannin bleed.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never used peel bond isn't it pretty pricey? That would be a good reason right there. Same reason I don't use duration inside, the benefit doesn't outweigh the difference in cost.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Gibberish45 said:


> Never used peel bond isn't it pretty pricey? That would be a good reason right there. Same reason I don't use duration inside, the benefit doesn't outweigh the difference in cost.


Mid $40's a gallon.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Peel bond mid twenties her in Midwest.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Peel bond mid twenties her in Midwest.


That's more like it I'm right around 20 on generic alkyd primer it would be down to which product I prefer if it were that close.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Peel Stop might be around 20. Not peel bond. Two very different animals.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

When I prime bare wood, I want something slow drying so it has time to soak in and actually bond to the wood. I fear the fast drying stuff will flash off and dry too quickly while sitting on the surface and not really soaking in and bonding.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I get Peel Bond for $42 here in philly burbs


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> When I prime bare wood, I want something slow drying so it has time to soak in and actually bond to the wood. I fear the fast drying stuff will flash off and dry too quickly while sitting on the surface and not really soaking in and bonding.


Well Said:thumbsup:

. I always use slow dry oil on bare wood. Quick dry is great for productivity but it wont penetrate the pores the same as slow dry. Bond isnt the same with peel bond. Latex also has the potential for tannin bleeds on cedar/redwood/knots


----------



## ron e (Feb 28, 2012)

peel bond has it's place but is not a good choice at stopping tannin bleed


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

StripandCaulk said:


> Well Said:thumbsup:
> 
> . I always use slow dry oil on bare wood. Quick dry is great for productivity but it wont penetrate the pores the same as slow dry. Bond isnt the same with peel bond. Latex also has the potential for tannin bleeds on cedar/redwood/knots


Alkyd for sure for exactly the same reasons unless it's a cheep splash n dash job. And if it's that I'd spot it with the finish. I mean if ur gonna go for speed alone go for speed alone.


----------



## scbryan7 (Dec 10, 2020)

Tannins will bleed through


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Peelbond doesn't go very far per gallon, applied per spec.


----------

